# GOTHENBURG | Projects & Construction



## TomorrowAB (Jul 10, 2014)

In the near future the growth of Gothenburg city is expected to become 1 million plus. A beautiful city with an old heritage. The Swedish Westcoast area provides world-class seafood, Michelin-star restaurants and an archipelago that is one of a kind. The new Gothenburg is designed to attract people from all over the world. Narrow streets filled with cafes, restaurants and shops. Large parks for recreation and urban areas where Swedish and international people will meet and flourish.

The city of Gothenburg works in close cooperation with Tomorrow to create the vision for the future city. With the new bridge, Arpeggio, completed, the area around will grow with the ambition to become the new center of the city. Tomorrow’s images shows a beautiful city in all seasons, even during the cold winter.






























images by Tomorrow


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweden's Tallest Building Might Come to Gothenburg



> Swedish cityscapes are not typically populated by tall towers, so Ola Serneke's plan to build a 64-storey skyscraper in the country's second largest municipality is particularly audacious. The 266-metre Karlatornet would form part of the Karlastaden district in Gothenburg, which promises ten blocks of residences, offices, and retail space.


----------



## csh1982 (May 9, 2013)

Very interesting exchange between the city and one of the biggest Swedish developers: Castellum in real estate transaction with the City of Gothenburg


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Time to revisit this thread ? Seems like Goteborg is booming!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Work begins on Henning Larsen’s all-wood “World of Volvo” exhibition in Sweden









Work begins on Henning Larsen’s all-wood “World of Volvo” exhibition in Sweden - Global Construction Review


Construction has begun on the all-timber World of Volvo development, a 22,000 sq m “experience centre” located in Gothenburg and designed by Danish architect Henning Larsen. World of Volvo is…




www.globalconstructionreview.com




*


----------

